
Why the idea of alien life now seems inevitable and possibly imminent - billforsternz
https://theconversation.com/why-the-idea-of-alien-life-now-seems-inevitable-and-possibly-imminent-115643
======
mimixco
The author seems to be unaware of the Fermi Paradox and also the current view
of quantum physics as it relates to the possibility of a multidimensional
universe. It's quite possible, even likely, that our observations of "material
reality" are neither material nor reality. To posit that aliens must exist
because animals live in harsh conditions on Earth is scientifically
unsupportable.

~~~
microwavecamera
The first part is unrelated and comes off as a straw man argument. As for your
second point, the article said alien life, not aliens. The Panspermia theory
is widely accepted in the scientific community. The organic compounds that are
the building blocks for living organisms or living organisms themselves were
most likely introduced to our planet via comets. These chemical compounds are
common in our universe and the universe is unfathomably massive. But if we're
going with you're first point then aliens would have to exist in one or more
of the infinite multiverses. Besides the observation of our "material reality"
doesn't negate the possibility of other observers or that a conscious observer
is necessary for something to exist. The universe existed before humans could
observe it so it's existence or anything else in it is not dependent on our
observation of it.

~~~
mimixco
I'll stick with my two points. The OP claims that because animals exist in
unusal places on Earth that there should be aliens who will visit us. The
Fermi Paradox attempts to address why they might not. The possibility of a
multidimensional universe addresses why _nothing_ we experience on Earth is
necessarily related to any kind of "physical reality," and that includes the
existence of said strange animals and/or aliens.

~~~
kstenerud
"The OP claims that because animals exist in unusal places on Earth that there
should be aliens who will visit us."

Show a quote from the article where he states this.

~~~
mimixco
I concede that was my misinterpretation. On closer inspection, the OP didn't
suggest anything other than "finding" life, not have it visit us. Thanks for
pointing that out.

